# PICSTORY: UV77MC replica, setneck, 25 frets, DNAswirl!<<<<<



## tubarao guitars (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I'm Willian from Brazil and i'm proud to show you all my latest creation.
Specs as follows:

brazilian mahogany body
brazilian pau-marfim neck, with brazilian walnut stripe
brazilian rosewod fretboard
25 (25!) frets
scalloped from 6th to 25th fret
desapearing pyramid inlays
white binding on neck
monkey grip
set neck construction (glued like Ibanez American Master series)
forearm contour on body, just like old EB/MM JMP
scooped lower horn, like Rusty Cooley's DEAN
DiMarzio EVO7 bridge (ringless direct mounted)
Seymour Duncan Jazz Model7 (ringless direct mounted)
5-way switch - direct mounted
RG1527 Edge Pro trem with locking studs

The guitar was made by a friend of mine, Adão from ARS GUITARS BRASIL.
Sorry, they don't take international orders just yet.

Multicolor swirl done by me:
Colors: black, pink, yellow, red, green

Hope you like it!








neck template




















neck binding





so, if you're curious about my dumb face!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2010)

Always good to see your stuff  Looking forward to see the rest.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 25, 2010)

Aonde voce consegue as madeiras? Eh especifico para lutier ou em madereira mesmo?

Precisava saber tmb onde arrumo eletronicos (mais pra potenciometros, truss rods, etc...) pra guitarra no brasil (que pode comprar pela internet)


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 25, 2010)

body and neck


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 25, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Aonde voce consegue as madeiras? Eh especifico para lutier ou em madereira mesmo?
> 
> Precisava saber tmb onde arrumo eletronicos (mais pra potenciometros, truss rods, etc...) pra guitarra no brasil (que pode comprar pela internet)


The best place to get proper tonewoods is a huge wood suplier.
Ask them to get dry woods to make forniture.
Those special woods are pricey but worth the trip.
For electronix you should check mercadolivre.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks cool, dude. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking good man, keep up the good work.


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW! That looks awesomely great! I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome, man! That's a pretty serious neck heel as of now 

I'll keep an eye on this thread, good job so far!


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jan 25, 2010)

cant wait to see it when its done! has real potential for GOTM if done well, thanks for sharing 

personally i ADORE set necks   good choice!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oooh, I'm adding this thread to my favorites!


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm very envious of you being able to get Brazilian rosewood! 

Nice build!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Gamba (Jan 25, 2010)

cara, tens uma luthieria grande em SP?


----------



## george galatis (Jan 25, 2010)

awesome! moar pixa!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2010)

looks great, I like it a lot


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 25, 2010)

Apophis said:


> looks great, I like it a lot


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 25, 2010)

Gamba said:


> cara, tens uma luthieria grande em SP?


I'm not the owner of the customshop.
Try contacting Adão at ARS GUITARS.



darren said:


> I'm very envious of you being able to get Brazilian rosewood!
> 
> Nice build!


that was easy!
brazilian mahog is AGAINST THE LAW down here, can you believe it?!







JohnIce said:


> Awesome, man! That's a pretty serious neck heel as of now
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread, good job so far!


yep, thanx.
the neck heel will be something like the Ibanez American Master Series:


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 25, 2010)

darren said:


> I'm very envious of you being able to get Brazilian rosewood!
> 
> Nice build!



i guess it's good to be from brazil


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 25, 2010)

cutting the monkey grip and trem cavities















more to come soon!


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 25, 2010)

tubarao guitars said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, you pretty much have the "Yup, that's me and I build guitars. And that's about it"-look 

Keep up the good work with the guitar though!


----------



## Andro-Taz (Jan 25, 2010)

Man it's shaping up really nice! Can't wait to see the finished article!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 25, 2010)

Andro-Taz said:


> Man it's shaping up really nice! Can't wait to see the finished article!



+1

Can't wait to see the swirl


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 25, 2010)

some more progress:





the body is slighty smaller than a regular UV and has some contoured horns.




















now it's perfectly rounded/sanded





Thanx for watching!


----------



## metallidude3 (Jan 25, 2010)

lookin great man keep it up!


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 25, 2010)

MOAR!!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 26, 2010)

Now it's the time for shaping the forearm contour, just like EB/MM JPM style.










RGA carved archtop
















Please comment and share your thoughts!
Thanx!
Will


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 26, 2010)

Bad ass work man ! really awesome !


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 26, 2010)

This looks great! Your Very talented my friend!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you, guys!





*RINGLESS PICKUP CAVITIES = innovation!!!!!* 










So now, it's time to show you the neck heel magic!!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 26, 2010)

Coolness! How did you pull that one off without jeopardizing pickup height adjustment?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 26, 2010)

Love the pickup ringlessness. i did that on my build too and it looks so sweet!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 26, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Coolness! How did you pull that one off without jeopardizing pickup height adjustment?



They will be a fixed height adjustment.
Actually i do adjustments to those 2 screws on regular pickups once and i never touch them again.
It will be properly measured and will be in the correct height, with no adjustments since i really don't use them.
I'll glue a piece of black foam/sponge under the pickups and will glue it to the body, in a very simple way.
Just one lil drop of glue.
If i need some more adjust on the future, it's a very easy mod.


i did a quick video shoot of the body being drilled and carved.
Please watch: 

So far i'm ultra-happy and glad to work on this custom: hope you like it! 
Please send your comments!
Thanx again,
Will 



tubarao guitars said:


> i did a quick video shoot of the body being drilled and carved.
> Please watch:
> 
> Will



fixed the link.


----------



## yacker (Jan 26, 2010)

tubarao guitars said:


>



First off, holy shit that's a mammoth band saw/band saw blade. 

Second, both of those neck heels are incredible! Those are the sorts of heels I've been looking for with a set neck forever. Very few builders go to those lengths for awesome access.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 26, 2010)

wow, thats the best heel I ever see in a setneck, and the pick ups idea is great, I don`t adjust the pick up all the time too.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 26, 2010)

This is so fucking awesome! That's such a great build man!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 26, 2010)

the great building process continues


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 26, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Love the pickup ringlessness. i did that on my build too and it looks so sweet!



WOW, can you point me out to some pix?



yacker said:


> First off, holy shit that's a mammoth band saw/band saw blade.
> 
> Second, both of those neck heels are incredible! Those are the sorts of heels I've been looking for with a set neck forever. Very few builders go to those lengths for awesome access.



That band saw is so strong and fast it can remove your lag in no time!
The heel is really comfy and 200% secure.
Some builders leave a chuncky excess of wood and it's really not necessary.
People likes bolted necks due to lack of information about how amazing and strong these set-necks are if made properly.
Note the neck has no scarf joint so, to make it a neck-thru would cost me an neck and a leg $$$$$$$
The glued set neck was the right choice!




MaKo´s Tethan;1833549 said:


> wow, thats the best heel I ever see in a setneck, and the pick ups idea is great, I don`t adjust the pick up all the time too.


Thanx.
Note the 5-way switch will be direct/rear mounted too!!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 26, 2010)

tubarao guitars said:


> Note the 5-way switch will be direct/rear mounted too!!!


oh..but there you will need a strong glue right?


----------



## Decipher (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't wait to see the progress on this - SUBSCRIBED.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 27, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ?


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh man, you talked about this on Jemsite ages ago!

Whenever you finish this, its guaranteed to be GOTM that's for sure, I mean, 25 fret, heelless neck joint UVMC, holy shit sign me up.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 27, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1833664 said:


> oh..but there you will need a strong glue right?


Not really.



lefty robb said:


> Oh man, you talked about this on Jemsite ages ago!
> 
> Whenever you finish this, its guaranteed to be GOTM that's for sure, I mean, 25 fret, heelless neck joint UVMC, holy shit sign me up.



Yep, it's finally done.
Keep watching!






Now, the final touch: Rusty Cooley lowerhorn cut!
It's really really comfy!!! 
















Now my baby is ready for base coat after the SWIRL!!!
Stay tunned!
Will.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW 

Front shot requested


----------



## Fred (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking fantastic so far man, not a huge fan of the JP style contour, but even as a personal dislike I can't imagine that having much effect on what's looking to be a stellar guitar!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 27, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> WOW
> 
> Front shot requested


Front shots on your way









































hope you like it!


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 27, 2010)

Trust me, we do.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 28, 2010)

On the paint booth:


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh god, would you make one of these for me?


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 28, 2010)

great pics !


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 28, 2010)

okay, here we goooooooooo


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2010)

I think i speak on behalf of all the males in the audience viewing this thread...


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 28, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I think i speak on behalf of all the males in the audience viewing this thread...


 
seconded


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 28, 2010)

yep..I'm spent....Time for the afternap! That is hands down GOTM!!!..


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2010)

Nominated.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 28, 2010)

Tubarão Guitars 
Multicolor Swirl Custom Finishes










I'm not a photographer so these pix don't do it justice.
I'll take some more pix tomorrow.
Thanx for watching and please share your thoughts!
Will


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 28, 2010)

GOTM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 28, 2010)

Do Want


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 29, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Nominated.


i'm REEEEALLY happy for this.
thanx a bunch to everyone.

now, some more pics:


























Note the ringless direct/rear mounted 5-way switch! 






























































































































This is a dream-come-thru custom guitar and honestly i couldn't imagine how it would look on the completion.
So many crazy and strange features on the same guitar.
Sorry if i desapointed someone! 

I'd like to thank ARS GUITARS BRASIL for making this dream possible, specially my friend Adão Ribeiro.

Sorry for the rediculous amount of pics.
Please send your comments and thoughts. 
Cheers,
Will


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think you dissapointed anyone in anyway except...

How does it sound?


Its looks beautiful man!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 29, 2010)

caskettheclown said:


> How does it sound?


Thanx!
If demand continues, i will need to arrange some YTUBE SHRED footage!


----------



## walleye (Jan 29, 2010)

tubarao guitars said:


> Thanx!
> If demand continues, i will need to arrange some YTUBE SHRED footage!



i demand it


----------



## yacker (Jan 29, 2010)

Everything looks amazing.....but the gloss on the back of the neck killed my boner. Other then that though, amazing.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 29, 2010)

man, I love how the neck joint looks, and how the paint stops in there.
the swirl matching headstock is amazing, really brings this guitar up from all the swirl UVs.
But the most important thing here is: you have your dream guitar, maybe not all here gonna love it (I think so much pink is not popular in metal... ) but the dea is that you have your fuckin dream guitar  and thats priceless, and unique, only you have it.
so, felicitaciones amigo, enjoy it.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG Guitar of the month for sure!


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 1, 2010)

One of your best Swirls Turbo, man i love you !!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 1, 2010)

That neck joint is nothing short of amazing work! very very very awesome!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 1, 2010)

yacker said:


> Everything looks amazing.....but the gloss on the back of the neck killed my boner. Other then that though, amazing.


Yep, i was thinking about leaving it oiled or something, without clearcoat.
Or sanding the clear to get a proper 'feeeell'.
So, when i've got the axe assembled, i just felt in love with the neck.
It's really comfy.
I'm playing for 1 month and just loving the neck.





MaKo´s Tethan;1838999 said:


> man, I love how the neck joint looks, and how the paint stops in there.
> the swirl matching headstock is amazing, really brings this guitar up from all the swirl UVs.
> But the most important thing here is: you have your dream guitar, maybe not all here gonna love it (I think so much pink is not popular in metal... ) but the dea is that you have your fuckin dream guitar  and thats priceless, and unique, only you have it.
> so, felicitaciones amigo, enjoy it.


Thanx, pal.
I've tried to get close to a PAW classic ATD swirl, with some red paint added, but my lack of swirling thecnique made it tha most pink swirl eva.
It's almost a bubblegumswirl! 



JacksonKE2Shred said:


> OMG Guitar of the month for sure!


It's already nominated, please check it out and vote:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-of-the-month/105614-gotm-february-2010-nominations-10.html





Jem7RB said:


> One of your best Swirls Turbo, man i love you !!!!


Thanx a bunch, pal.
Your opinion means a lot!



7 Dying Trees said:


> That neck joint is nothing short of amazing work! very very very awesome!


And someday i'll buy some PWH from you!
Thanx!!!
Will


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 3, 2010)

Your best work yet- totally badass!!!!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 5, 2010)

shadowlife said:


> Your best work yet- totally badass!!!!


----------



## Jango (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, shit. Damn. Nice.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 5, 2010)

I really like the fact that you used the clear control-cavity cover.


----------



## thefool (Feb 6, 2010)

that guitar is amazing. congrats


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 6, 2010)

OMGZ!!!11!!!!11


dayyyyyyyyyyyum I love it...

GOTY not GOTM....


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for your support, guys 





I've added some more green bobbintoppers, but since the colors don't match very well with the original green EVO, i took it off:

















Meanwhile, i was hanging out and jamming with some friends:

















































Soon i'll post a small vid i did during the jam.
Stay tunned and thanx for watching this thread!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 7, 2010)

Great looking guitar indeed, man! Looks like you guys had some fun in that jam.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 7, 2010)

Amazing guitar man! I normally don't like swirls at all, but that guitar is pure sex


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 8, 2010)

This is an AMAZING guitar.. thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 10, 2010)

Great swirl, and awesome picstory. I really enjoyed following the progress. Thanks for sharing, and i want one 

Shad


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 10, 2010)

tubarao guitars said:


>



This pic does it for me 

Another request for a sound/video clip


----------



## Origin (Feb 10, 2010)

Jesus ....christ.

You are a god


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you guys.
Everyday i play this, more i love it.
Now, i'm planning to do a hi-pass filter on the volume pot.
but i suck* on eletronix.
I did a quick video on that jam, i'll upload it soon.
Thanx for watching and if you dug it, please vote for GOTM here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-of-the-month/108789-gotm-march-2010-nominations.html


----------



## tubarao guitars (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey yo!
This is a brand new vid i've recorded yesterday just to show up some tones of my Digitech 2112 PreAmp.
This was plugged straight into the soundboard of my PC.
No mics, no cabs, no plugins, no post EQ, no nothing!

This is a cover of HUMILIATIVE from MESHUGGAH:
hope it's DJENT enuff!

Please comment!
Will.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 25, 2010)

Holy hell man, that is a fan-fucking-tastic guitar. That swirl is amazing. wow....


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 25, 2010)

This looks AWESOME! Great job


----------



## t_phong (Apr 25, 2010)

amazing !!! , it's a work of art.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 25, 2010)

thumbs up for the awesome neck joint and the matching headstock! great work overall, too!


----------



## Kemra (Apr 25, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic guitar with superb tone, loved the video.


----------



## Leec (Apr 25, 2010)

First rate guitar. GOTM? More like GOTY! The only thing I'd change would be a Lo Pro trem. But it's absolutely stunning. The neck join must be so comfortable. If that thing had a Cooley lower horn, it'd be every shredder's dream.

And I can't believe you showed your pussy on cam so easily!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Apr 25, 2010)

Leec said:


> First rate guitar. GOTM? More like GOTY! The only thing I'd change would be a Lo Pro trem. But it's absolutely stunning. The neck join must be so comfortable. If that thing had a Cooley lower horn, it'd be every shredder's dream.
> 
> And I can't believe you showed your pussy on cam so easily!


Yeah, i have some more guitars with the Lo Pro Edge and i know it's a better trem and flutters like no other.
This Edge Pro (RG1527) has some mods and tweaks on the knifes.
Also, i'm using japanese oldschool locking studs.
The results surprised me:
this is a very VERY stable trem now! 






About the Cooley lowerhorn, it's realy effective and comfy:











About the pussies, well: i love pussies!





Will


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Apr 25, 2010)

I saved the cat picture, that is awesome!

Oh, and awesome guitar too, i really starting to dig well-done swirls. Gives character because no swirl is the same.


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 25, 2010)

Leec said:


> First rate guitar. GOTM? More like GOTY!



LOL, i have to agree. THe mor ei see this swirl, the more i love it. The only thing i would change is i'd have no binding on the neck, but otherwise this is just perfect!

Sounds great as well, and your playing is badass


----------



## youheardme (Apr 26, 2010)

Even though i'm not a huge fan of swirls... this guitar is crazy awesome.... Good job man


----------



## tubarao guitars (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW,
it was one year ago i've posted this.
So now, one more video of me playing the UV77MC/DNA replica, with a more nicer tone.
Please comment


----------



## tubarao guitars (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## jay133 (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG! This guitar is a miracle!! The only thing that bothers me, it seems that guitar has about a tonn of paint on it, is that true or i just mistaking? Anyway this guitar is just perfect, cant say much more.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Mar 30, 2011)

Will, awesome job man. That is by far one of the sexiest UV's I've ever seen!!!  way up for this one!!!

Is there a website for the shop, or a way I can get a quote for a guitar??? If I could get one spec'd the way I've always wanted, I'd have another Ibanez 7 - whether it's a real one, custom shop'd or otherwise... Please let me know if there is so I can begin working on saving for my dream UV...

Again, awesome job, love the neck heel and the set neck, and everything else about it bro!

+2 for GOTY!!!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Mar 31, 2011)

jay133 said:


> OMG! This guitar is a miracle!! The only thing that bothers me, it seems that guitar has about a tonn of paint on it, is that true or i just mistaking? Anyway this guitar is just perfect, cant say much more.


thanx.
no, actually this is a very slicky and thin swirl.
no more paint or clear than a regular UV77MC.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Mar 31, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> Will, awesome job man. That is by far one of the sexiest UV's I've ever seen!!!  way up for this one!!!
> 
> Is there a website for the shop, or a way I can get a quote for a guitar??? If I could get one spec'd the way I've always wanted, I'd have another Ibanez 7 - whether it's a real one, custom shop'd or otherwise... Please let me know if there is so I can begin working on saving for my dream UV...
> 
> ...


Thank you, pal.
Unfortunatelly, no international orders just yet.
Maybe in a year or two.
And thanx for the GOTY!!!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 31, 2011)

If I have the cash in a year or two, I would definitely be down for a custom. There are a lot of good luthiers coming out of Brazil recently, it seems.


----------

